# Fencing



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

We are moving into a new property on Friday and need some fencing to contain our dog. There are hedges all around the rear garden, but the gaps are too big. We have seen some wire type fencing which is .6 of a metre tall and I guess we just fix it to metal posts and use tension wire top and bottom. Need to cover 30 metres. Anybody used anything similar and is Leroy Merlin the best place to go?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Monkey Hangers said:


> We are moving into a new property on Friday and need some fencing to contain our dog. There are hedges all around the rear garden, but the gaps are too big. We have seen some wire type fencing which is .6 of a metre tall and I guess we just fix it to metal posts and use tension wire top and bottom. Need to cover 30 metres. Anybody used anything similar and is Leroy Merlin the best place to go?


I did the same thing but had to have 2m+ fencing as my dogs jumped over anything lower.

I priced up the materials and then chose to get a quote for having someone in to do it. I was amazed, the price quoted (materials, labour etc.) was less than I could source just the materials - so I got him to do the work!

I would recommend him, but he no longer does fencing.

Try asking some Spanish for a quote first - you might be surprised at how cheap they can get the materials as they, presumably, buy enough to get good discounts.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> We are moving into a new property on Friday and need some fencing to contain our dog. There are hedges all around the rear garden, but the gaps are too big. We have seen some wire type fencing which is .6 of a metre tall and I guess we just fix it to metal posts and use tension wire top and bottom. Need to cover 30 metres. Anybody used anything similar and is Leroy Merlin the best place to go?


Leroy is the last place to buy this & your local building merchant will stock all you need.
The uprights will need to be concreted in the ground, or into the block wall if there.
As Snickpoh has said get a local to quote (builders yard will know who) for job done as it will need two guys to erect correctly & with the right tools.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Worth saying that it's a good idea to fix the bottom of chain link fences… dogs can sometimes get their noses under, then push their head and before you knwo it they are out - with enough force its quite stretchy. 

Make sure yoru poles are well concreted in… i would advise breeze blocks as a base all the way along and then cement the bottom of the fence all the way along to the breeze blocks! Then is nice and safe - keeps yours in and others out!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Worth saying that it's a good idea to fix the bottom of chain link fences… dogs can sometimes get their noses under, then push their head and before you knwo it they are out - with enough force its quite stretchy.
> 
> Make sure yoru poles are well concreted in… i would advise breeze blocks as a base all the way along and then cement the bottom of the fence all the way along to the breeze blocks! Then is nice and safe - keeps yours in and others out!


Yes, a client of mine who has just suffered a break in was talking to somebody about fencing today. What he thought looked strong, the other guy said could be broken into using a jack around the bottom of the fence. And dogs will be dogs so if they can push their snout then get out they will.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your help, looks like it's going to be a bigger job than first anticipated. As we are renting, the owners have said it has to be put back as is when we leave, which makes concreting a little tricky. Hmmmm....will have to drop into a builders yard, see what we can do.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Thank you all for your help, looks like it's going to be a bigger job than first anticipated. As we are renting, the owners have said it has to be put back as is when we leave, which makes concreting a little tricky. Hmmmm....will have to drop into a builders yard, see what we can do.


Easy enough.
I will assume that its an earth (ish) base.
Concrete the posts in, but leaving the concrete a few inches below the earth level.
This will involve having the same depth trench so the bottom of the wire can be buried to give added hold.
When you need to exit the place cut the tubes off neat using an angle grinder, cover back up to earth level, with earth, all neat and tidy.


----------

